# Why Aren't Dogs and Wolves considered "Original"?



## Hina (Aug 27, 2011)

I am just curious, why do people consider these unoriginal? Just because a lot of people use those characters as their 'sona species, shouldn't really make it unoriginal.. -shrugs- Can someone just please clear it up with me, why does that make it unoriginal?

I'm a bird, but I am still curious.

Also, what all species do you consider overly used?

Personally, I believe every species will soon be recognized as overused. -shrugs- IDK, just me :3

Hopefully this is in the right spot and stuff...  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 27, 2011)

Some domestic dog breeds are extremely common, like huskies, but many others are quite rare. I'm not sure I'd say dogs in general are overused.



Hina said:


> Just because a lot of people use those characters as their 'sona species, shouldn't really make it unoriginal...



Well, that is essentially one of the definitions of unoriginal.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the wolf is consider to be different from the dog. But I believe that they are original since both of them are actually canines


----------



## Alderic (Aug 27, 2011)

They may be "original" but _SOOO _many people use them that it's kind of just like "ehhhh" when you hear of another. My 'sona is considered "uncommon" because you don't see many bears. I'm not dissing on wolves or anything,In fact I love ALL sona's. I assume it's just because of the commonness...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 27, 2011)

Probably many people can relate to canines


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 27, 2011)

To choose them as one's fursona is what is considered unoriginal. And many people do it (myself included).
Overused? Well, those are foxes, dogs, otters, wolves... and I don't know what else.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2011)

Canids in general make up a good quarter to half of the fandom. Everywhere you look... It's OMG WOLF OMG SLUTFOX OMG HUSKIE


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 27, 2011)

Baaaaaaaah

being a wolf makes you a sheep...

Baaaaaaaah


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 27, 2011)

As long as its not completely generic its fine. :I


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 27, 2011)

A lot of people pick dogs and wolves, but, there are a lot of different styles of fursonas. From color, design, character development.

Just cause a lot of people use it, doesn't mean you shouldn't either. If you want a wolf or dog fursona, more power to you. 

But for me, I've always been a lynx.


----------



## Ratgoblin (Aug 28, 2011)

A lot of people grew up around dogs; and wolves.. they are just badass. Wolves were the first animal I choose when I got all furry.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2011)

there's almost no such thing as "original" anymore

anything you do, someone else has already done it, and quite possibly better

fuck originality.  you think wolves are t3h k3wl then be a goddamn wolf.  be a pink wolf.  with wings.  I don't give a shit.  no one really gives a shit.  they say they do, they bitch about "oh that's tacky" or "oh that's unoriginal" but come the fuck on nobody GENUINELY cares unless they're retarded.  It's just something to nitpick about, and we like to nitpick and heckle and mock and exhibit disdain towards newfags and anyone who isn't either practically jumping on our cocks or paying us or stroking our egos and convincing us that we are capable of making and keeping "friends" just like the real people out NOT being furries and shit

when you break it down, it's just that we hate each other and will use any excuse to fling poop at each other on the internet


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2011)

They are just mad cause my curly tail be stylin on them.

/pump up the jam


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the stigma is perceived from canids being such a strong majority they they appear to represent a large group of furs that pick their species for superficial reasons.

Every species has furs that chose said species for less sophisticated reasons than they could have. So a more popular species will contain more furs like that. There then can appear an unbalanced level of furs with strong reasons for their species versus a level of furs who just chose a species they are familiar with or chose half-heartedly. A critical mind will*recognize*the proliferation of those who chose their species through the latter manner more than the former. This then creates a stigma in their minds.

Wolves and dogs are a popular species outside the fandom as well, they are loaded with social significance and symbolic identities. They are easy to identify with because they are easy to find media that represents them or uses their cultural significance. Its also a sign that a fur may have settled with a species that is simple, comfortable, and easy to identify with, rather than taking the time to find a less popular species or a less symbolically significant species where in they would be forced to find symbols and reputations on their own rather than relying on popular symbolism without even realizing it.

I often find a lot of wolves that don't even specify what species of wolf they chose... they just settle with wolf. which i personally find lame. It seems hollow, and uneducated. It makes it seem like the fur really didn't think hard on their species, and didn't seem interested enough to educate themselves on their own damn species.

I think its incredibly less*unoriginal*when i see a fur with a not just a wolf 'sona, but a timber wolf, or a grey wolf, or a siberian wolf, etc.

That and it is*perceived*as*unoriginal*because it is so common, it becomes less special to an observer when so many people all took the same species. it becomes typical, it becomes overused.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 28, 2011)

huskies, foxes, wolves, german shepherds, rottweilers, malamutes
these are all unoriginal breeds/species



Hendly Devin said:


> or a siberian wolf, etc.


 
B) *shades*
I dont know one other furry with a Siberian Wolf character except me


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 28, 2011)

I think what doesn't help the situation is the "sparkledog" thing. People try so damn hard to be "original" they go bat shit crazy about markings and colors and accessories and blah blah blah. Canines in general fall prey to the fad (hence the "dog" in "sparkledog"). Like Tycho said, it's near impossible to be "original" nowadays. And people whine and get butthurt over the littlest thing, it's irritating as shit. Hell, I saw a video today of a fursuiter that was a green tiger with blue stripes. Does that mean she stole everything from me? No. She likes tigers and likes blue and green. People can't copyright a species and color but they want to be original SO BAD that they have to nitpick everything. the whole thing is stupid. They just need to let people do whatever designs they want.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> I think the stigma is perceived from canids being such a strong majority they they appear to represent a large group of furs that pick their species for superficial reasons.
> 
> Every species has furs that chose said species for less sophisticated reasons than they could have. So a more popular species will contain more furs like that. There then can appear an unbalanced level of furs with strong reasons for their species versus a level of furs who just chose a species they are familiar with or chose half-heartedly. A critical mind will*recognize*the proliferation of those who chose their species through the latter manner more than the former. This then creates a stigma in their minds.
> 
> ...



what the fuck is this.  you go from JOHN FUCKING DENVER IS PUNX and LET'S TALK ABOUT CRACK COCAINE to effortposting 

are you 2 separate people or something, what the fuck is with you or you AND you, whichever


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 28, 2011)

personally i think when it comes to originality species doesnt mean shit to the characters personality.

if you have a character of any species with a strong and identifiable personality it will be considered original and exciting.

if you have a character of a really rare species with out imagining a personality for that character it really doesn't matter... its boring...




Tycho said:


> what the fuck is this. you go from JOHN FUCKING DENVER IS PUNX and LET'S TALK ABOUT CRACK COCAINE to effortposting*
> 
> are you 2 separate people or something, what the fuck is with you or you AND you, whichever



you miss the point of my less enjoyable threads... probably my fault for lacking wit... but also your fault for being automatically*dismissive of them.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2011)

JELLY IS THAT YOU


----------



## Makitana (Aug 28, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Probably many people can relate to canines



This.

Consider another hobby, like video games. Most people relate to FPS (best selling genre), does that mean liking FPS makes you unoriginal? pretty sure people related to, or liked a certain thing well before they were ever aware of what 'most' people liked.


----------



## Hina (Aug 28, 2011)

Ooooh. So, I'm quite bad at explaining what I am thinking.. But I pretty much agree with everything everyone said, to a degree :3

But uh, Sparkledogs.

Basically, they where started because everyone just wanted to be super duper original (And those few i-really-wish-i-was-a-raver,so-lets-make-my-wolf-a-raver people), correct? So.. If people would just stfu about "ew you're not original" they probably wouldn't have happened? Just curious. (N00bnugget to le fandom, been into anthro since forevers ago)

And uhm, what's really the PROBLEM with sparkledogs? Like, as long as they aren't raping your face what difference does it have if they exist, or don't exist?

Dood.. I ask a lot of questions.. I'm sorry ;_;


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 28, 2011)

Hina said:


> And uhm, what's really the PROBLEM with sparkledogs? Like, as long as they aren't raping your face what difference does it have if they exist, or don't exist?



The problem is that they are stupid... and unoriginal*


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 28, 2011)

Dj_ArticFox_One said:


> Well the wolf is consider to be different from the dog. But I believe that they are original since both of them are actually canines



vhat




Hina said:


> And uhm, what's really the PROBLEM with sparkledogs? Like, as long as they aren't raping your face what difference does it have if they exist, or don't exist?



Sparkledogs are detestable simply because they are, more often than not, 14 year old animu wemen


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> The problem is that they are stupid... and unoriginal*



The problem is this. Doesn't that actually physically strain your eyes? 

Also, just because something is common doesn't mean it's bad. Same goes for originality. Sure, people, myself included, have pretty bland wolf fursonas. But I've met a lot of the guys behind those fursonas to find they are very talented and original at art/music/writing.

A fursona isn't some sort of stance you take on issues. You shouldn't think one up keeping your peers in mind. It's supposed to be an extension of yourself, and since many people identify with canid species, it's only natural to have plenty of canid fursonas.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

They've been done a billion and one times.
Canines aren't that interesting.
People with canine fursonas are generally associated with new members to the fandom, which isn't a positive thing.
Et cetera.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

Look at FA's recent artworks. There is always some sort of candid.
/thread


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 28, 2011)

i created a fursona with natural colors and no markings...try to find another who does that


----------



## Ixtu (Aug 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> what the fuck is this.  you go from JOHN FUCKING DENVER IS PUNX and LET'S TALK ABOUT CRACK COCAINE to effortposting
> 
> are you 2 separate people or something, what the fuck is with you or you AND you, whichever


Maybe he's sober when posting this.
And not so when posting the rest.


----------



## Ixtu (Aug 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> The problem is this. Doesn't that actually physically strain your eyes?


Darn, i upload some awful stuff but i gotta admit this does in fact physically strain my eyes.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

I have not seen anyone else with a citrox drawing or a citrabbit drawing. So for now it is original. Fuckyeah.png


----------



## Azure (Aug 28, 2011)

tl;dr

who cares?

unoriginal, original were all still pretending to be something we are not, some people just pretend less-gud. non-issue, really.


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2011)

Hina said:


> Personally, I believe every species will soon be recognized as overused. -shrugs- IDK, just me :3


I doubt this. There are millions of species on this planet, the odds are not likely that we would ever have enough furries to make everything common. I mean there are over 350,000 distinct species of beetle alone.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> I doubt this. There are millions of species on this planet, the odds are not likely that we would ever have enough furries to make everything common. I mean there are over 350,000 distinct species of beetle alone.



BUGS ARE GROSS

except Exubeetle, he's cool.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 28, 2011)

Hina said:


> Basically, they where started because everyone just wanted to be super duper original (And those few i-really-wish-i-was-a-raver,so-lets-make-my-wolf-a-raver people), correct? So.. If people would just stfu about "ew you're not original" they probably wouldn't have happened? Just curious. (N00bnugget to le fandom, been into anthro since forevers ago)
> 
> And uhm, what's really the PROBLEM with sparkledogs? Like, as long as they aren't raping your face what difference does it have if they exist, or don't exist?



I'm not sure if peoples' reactions are what started sparkledogs. I think a few things could have happened.

1) People wanted to be original and they made them, and AFTER that the comments came and spawned even more attempts to be original.
2) People like colors and markings and accessories and such that they go way, way overboard without realizing the insanity of the character.
3) They think sparkledogs are the shit and they drew them just because they're "that cool".

I personally cannot stand sparkledogs. As far as I see it, the artist would make a ref for the character, but the character is so damn complicated that they never draw it again. Why create a character that drives you so insane you can't even draw it? My fursona is prolly the closest character I have to a sparkle, because she has unnatural fur colors and several accessories. But she actually only has four different colors, and the accessories aren't hugely overloaded.

When it comes to artists creating characters, I guess I'd say to each their own. I just feel like characters should be more thought out than just slap rainbows and fishnets and piercings all over an animal and call it "original".


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Look at FA's recent artworks. There is always some sort of candid.
> /thread



Just checked right now.

I hate to say this, but I didn't find any canid at all.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Just checked right now.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I didn't find any canid at all.


*checks* Is your web browser a wizard?


----------



## Onnes (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> *checks* Is your web browser a wizard?



I was more surprised that he could identify every anthro there. That amorphous tetrapod may supposed to be a canid.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> *checks* Is your web browser a wizard?


Then again, I have the mature filter on.


----------



## israfur (Aug 28, 2011)

Hina said:


> Personally, I believe every species will soon be recognized as overused. -shrugs- IDK, just me :3


There may not be enough furries on this planet to overuse _every singular_ animal, but hey within time and acceptance it just may happen. I'm not really counting on people to accept furry, so that may be a ways away =P


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 28, 2011)

And this entire issuenis part of the reason I picked "Canis Rufus"
Found only 2 or 3 others with the same race/type fursona, so far.

Yes, canids are somewhat overused, but then again, there's a buttload of different types of canids.
It's like having multiple lots in a lottery. The more you have, the larger the chance you're chosen.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2011)

It's still not as bad as the shit ton of Bolt Superdogs or Baltos that I've seen at cons...


----------



## Lunar (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess it's what most people think of when they hear "fur".  That's what I did, at least.  
Wolves and domestic dogs don't get on my nerves nearly as much as foxes.  I know at least five foxes, all of which are gay.  (No offense to anyone who is, it's just something I noticed.)  Now something like a Papillon or a Rottweiler or something, those would be cool.  But _every_one wants some sort of canine.


Commiecomrade said:


> The problem is this. Doesn't that actually physically strain your eyes?


It's SceneWolf!


----------



## DW_ (Aug 28, 2011)

To be completely honest here any type of fursona with NEON MARKINGS burns my eyes out. I hate looking at them. What isn't original in appearance can be quite original in personality and behavior.



Sollux said:


> They've been done a billion and one times.
> _Canines aren't that interesting._
> *People with canine fursonas are generally associated with new members to the fandom, which isn't a positive thing.*
> Et cetera.



_See above.

_What hasn't been done to death? You don't see anyone complaining about felines yet they're extremely overdone too.
*>I have a wolf fursona
>I've been a furry since 2008

sorry, what?

*If there's anything D&D has taught me it's that originality can take many shapes.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 28, 2011)

You could just draw/write multiple non-recurring characters that are distinct from each other.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 28, 2011)

You just asnwered your own question so I'm kind of befuddled on what to do in this thread so I'm just going to repeat what you said, because a lot of people use those characters as their 'sona species.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 28, 2011)

Adding to my previous post people shouldn't really be nitpicky about your fursona being a canid either. Ever heard the saying "Don't judge a book by its cover."?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it's a matter of fitting in, really. Or just with going something simple


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 29, 2011)

Its unorginal to choose a fursona because you're afraid that other people will think its unorginal, which would make for some irony, which is also unorginal.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 29, 2011)

It's just one of those things in the furry fandom. Your species is considered to be either unoriginal or a special snowflake.


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Anything is original-- If you put enough of a spin on it.

Like hats. Give a fox an Akubra, or pimp hat-- and he's the flyest fox on the street.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

It's a often-accurate stereotype, based on how many people who take the same animal make them interchangeably the same as almost everyone else who took that animal. Too many people take canines, and then on top of that, one canine is usually too similar to the next to care.

You can be original and still choose the same animal. It's just that a lot of people aren't original AND THEN they also choose the same animal.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's unoriginal but generic, because a lot of these guy make their fursonas canids because it's a familiar animal.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> The problem is this. Doesn't that actually physically strain your eyes?


 What. The. Fuck.?





Onnes said:


> I was more surprised that he could identify every anthro there. That amorphous tetrapod may supposed to be a canid.


 yeep.





Sollux said:


> Then again, I have the mature filter on.


 that's probably why. *shrugs*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2011)

Because you see dogs and wolves everywhere. Also foxes, Thousands of them


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Canids in the fandom are more generic, but some wolf furries that I have come across that have little to no social background try to put a spiritual emphasis or make themselves out to be the tough "Badass"...

The rest are either wolfaboos...or just like wolves. Some like the animal...others want to be like it. :/
To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 29, 2011)

Well is the spin on wolf furries so much that they're usually more aggressive and dominant?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well is the spin on wolf furries so much that they're usually more aggressive and dominant?



It can be assumed that.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

hai gaiz ima wolf furreh! ^_____^ woof woof

i luf to play and cuddle, but dont make me angry or i will usse my psykik anger powerz to disintegrate you(think dragonballZ KAMEHAMEHAAAAAAAlolzzzzz) 

i am black in color wif red stripes and i am missin n eye but dont worry i love to play an stuff ^.6 we can be best furriends 

also i am gay and i hate my mom and dad WAT OPPRESSORZ they be hatin please love me faf


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> hai gaiz ima wolf furreh! ^_____^ woof woof
> 
> i luf to play and cuddle, but dont make me angry or i will usse my psykik anger powerz to disintegrate you(think dragonballZ KAMEHAMEHAAAAAAAlolzzzzz)
> 
> ...



ALL. OF. MY. *HATE!*


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ALL. OF. MY. *HATE!*


:3c


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> :3c



I am feeling a great urge to strangle you...with my belt. >:V


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

NOT PROFESSOR  SMACKDATAZZ! Anything but that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Canids in general make up a good quarter to half of the fandom. Everywhere you look... It's OMG WOLF OMG SLUTFOX OMG HUSKIE



Yeah, it's not like there are a lot of canids and felids in real life or anything.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, it's not like there are a lot of canids and felids in real life or anything.



Or that people have always had an (NON-SEXUAL) attraction to those species because they're the two oldest non-food domesticated species.

Also, I don't strive to be original. My fursona is a throw-in character; a placeholder for any art I try to do. It means pretty much nothing to me other than my own cookie-cutter creation.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Or that people have always had an (NON-SEXUAL) attraction to those species because they're the two oldest non-food domesticated species.



Mankind's relationship with dogs and cats is extraordinary really, there is an empathetic/sympathetic bond.  Not everyone likes dogs and cats obviously but the ability they have to pull on most of our heartstrings is not a coincidence in the least.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 31, 2011)

There's also the fact that wolfs = wolfaboos. and sparkledogs/scenedogs are ridiculous to look at. That's eye rape right there. Plus the fact i've been working on a red wolf anthro fursona  that's actually as close to the actual species. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_wolf

Gloomdogs are even worse considering i see them all over the place.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 31, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> There's also the fact that wolfs = wolfaboos. and sparkledogs/scenedogs are ridiculous to look at. That's eye rape right there. Plus the fact i've been working on a red wolf anthro fursona  that's actually as close to the actual species. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_wolf


>_>

<_<

Imitator.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 31, 2011)

They're unoriginal because common is synonymous to unoriginal in this situation.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 31, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> Imitator.



But i don't see many red wolves plus they're endangered. Plus most wolf fursonas are either more common wolves. Oh and it's just an alternate form from my komodo dragon.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 31, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> But i don't see many red wolves plus they're endangered. Plus most wolf fursonas are either more common wolves. Oh and it's just an alternate form from my komodo dragon.


Doesn't make me feel any less imitated, though


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2011)

Maned Wolves. People get them confused with either foxes because of their coloring...or actual wolves because of their size.


----------



## Night-san (Aug 31, 2011)

People think they're unoriginal because so many people pick them.

I tried to be original and held off from picking what's obvious to my wolftherianhurrhurr self.

Then I stopped caring.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 31, 2011)

Dalmatians r teh hipster route yo.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 31, 2011)

I personally wouldn't consider dogs or wolves unoriginal, just popular. People are familiar with them, they're easy to identify and alot of people relate to canines in some way. If anything I'd say dogs, wolves and foxes _tend_ to be unoriginal because there are a lot new furries who like to choose a canine, spend 20 minutes to make a general creation.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> I personally wouldn't consider dogs or wolves unoriginal, just popular. People are familiar with them, they're easy to identify and alot of people relate to canines in some way. If anything I'd say dogs, wolves and foxes _tend_ to be unoriginal because there are a lot new furries who like to choose a canine, spend 20 minutes to make a general creation.



I am offended. I'll have you know I took twenty FIVE minutes. :V


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

I took 2 years to transition from a bunny to an Anubian, now I'm feeling extra slow and tarded. :"(


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 4, 2011)

israfur said:


> I took 2 years to transition from a bunny to an Anubian, now I'm feeling extra slow and tarded. :"(



Did you evolve or something? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> I personally wouldn't consider dogs or wolves unoriginal, just popular. People are familiar with them, they're easy to identify and alot of people relate to canines in some way. If anything I'd say dogs, wolves and foxes _tend_ to be unoriginal because there are a lot new furries who like to choose a canine, spend 20 minutes to make a general creation.


Clayton's design has changed numerous times over the course of... at least 4 years? He started out as a grey and white wolf. Then he turned into a blue/black/white wolf and since then, his design hasn't changed too much.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 4, 2011)

Do I consider them unoriginal? Sure, I guess. But look at me, my character's a naga. AKA: Unoriginal incarnate. sss


----------



## israfur (Sep 5, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Did you evolve or something? :V


lmao I think I did. I was in serious shape-shifter mode for those 2 years before settling. xD


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Clayton's design has changed numerous times over the course of... at least 4 years? He started out as a grey and white wolf. Then he turned into a blue/black/white wolf and since then, his design hasn't changed too much.



thought he was a yote



HAXX said:


> Dalmatians r teh hipster route yo.



the dog in your avatar and sig is definitely not a dalmatian


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Clayton's design has changed numerous times over the course of... at least 4 years? He started out as a grey and white wolf. Then he turned into a blue/black/white wolf and since then, his design hasn't changed too much.



Characters that develop over time sometimes tend to be good characters, especially when the creator focuses on all the aspects of the character as a whole such as physical design, personality and story. Rome wasn't built in a day, and neither are fully developed characters.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 8, 2011)

This reminds me: I saw a thread on another forum I go to, an "appreciation" thread for foxes.  The hell, man?  Why can't I have one?  3:


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 9, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> This reminds me: I saw a thread on another forum I go to, an "appreciation" thread for foxes.  The hell, man?  Why can't I have one?  3:



I don't know what the hell an Ayrshire Calf is. So I can't appreciate you.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> This reminds me: I saw a thread on another forum I go to, an "appreciation" thread for foxes.  The hell, man?  Why can't I have one?  3:


Foxes deserve to be appreciated because they are the best and awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2011)

what about we take all the foxes


and move them over _â€‹here_


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> what about we take all the foxes
> 
> 
> and move them over _â€‹here_


Where is over here?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Where is over here?


The Alaskan Bull Worm.

/dumb reference


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> The Alaskan Bull Worm.
> 
> /dumb reference


I am so confused. :|


----------



## israfur (Sep 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am so confused. :|


It's from SpongeBob Square pants


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2011)

burd :>


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

israfur said:


> It's from SpongeBob Square pants


That's probably why I don't get it then.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2011)

Anthropomorphic animals are more about look, as you can't truly comperhense the personality of a made up creature. I bet that most new furries are not experts in zoology, therefore I expect that their knowledge is "dog bark wolf pack howl fox fluffy tail". Those species have variety, but in conclusion: X wolf is similiar to Y wolf, M dog is similiar to N dog, P fox is similiar to S fox, and so we genrally see the same thing in the furry fandom. Common sight must be unoriginal, right? Probably not and I don't know that much.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 9, 2011)

About as original as dragons and MLP "Bronies".

So yea, I wasn't always a sergal, I was (surprise!) a fox in 1996, a wolf in 1998, a dragon in late 1999 and now a sergal as of late 2009.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 9, 2011)

And sergals! :y


----------



## Deo (Sep 9, 2011)

Glaice said:


> About as original as dragons and MLP "Bronies".
> 
> So yea, I wasn't always a sergal, I was (surprise!) a fox in 1996, a wolf in 1998, a dragon in late 1999 and now a sergal as of late 2009.


Sergals are sorta the same ballpark though. Using a species that someone else made. Using something that someone else designed is like the definition of unoriginal.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> Sergals are sorta the same ballpark though. Using a species that someone else made. Using something that someone else designed is like the definition of unoriginal.


just as unoriginal like mixing species


----------



## Cyril (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, technically if you are basing your character off of any species at all, it's unoriginal. Right?
The only way to create an original character is to make up an entire new species, and one that isn't just a modification of an existing species, or some stupid hybrid. Right?

The entire premise of the furry fandom is unoriginality, then. Right? 
Very few members of the fandom have any sort of originality because only a few make up their own distinctively original species. Right?

I am Cyril Daroun, and I am uncreative and unoriginal.
What is the point of this thread again?
Also, I have a feeling this post was already made, but I'm not going to read the thread over to find out.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

Why do people worry so much about being original anyways? Just do what you like, who cares if someone thinks you are unoriginal. Yeah foxes are super overused, but they're my favorite animal so I don't really care.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people worry so much about being original anyways? Just do what you like, who cares if someone thinks you are unoriginal. Yeah foxes are super overused, but they're my favorite animal so I don't really care.


cause they were raised on the thoughts they were ""special snowflakes"


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 9, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just as unoriginal like mixing species



Good thing Deo's not a mixed species! :y

and seeing as I'm the only cat-ferret out there, you could hardly call me unoriginal, but I digress~


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 9, 2011)

Sparkle dogs, emo wolves, and "OMG NOBLE" wolves are overused. And (even as a fox) I'll be the first to say that living down the fox's reputation is nearly impossible. I wasn't even aware the fandom existed or that foxes were common 'sonas when I chose mine. At least she doesn't sparkle, have rainbows everywhere, or have a bunch of retarded acessories.


----------



## Deo (Sep 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Good thing Deo's not a mixed species! :y



God it is a good thing.Most hybrids are just annoying. "LOL WOLFTIGER I COULD NOT DECIDE LOL LOL LOL". 

And don't get me wrong, my character is a tasmanian devil. No special markings, and all tassies have the exact same colors and the exact same markings in the exact same places. To be honest in most other species you get more variety of coat colors and patterns, but my character is the exact same as anyone else's who uses a realistically colored devil. Then again I don't really give a shit if people think I'm original or not. I'm me and that is that. Tassies as a species fit my personality, and therefor I represent myself online as one. 

 However it's still more original to make your character based off of a natural species (which cannot be copyrighted and is not the intellectual/artistic property of another person) than to steal/use the creation of another person's. Like Sergals and Vangaurd, a single artist made a species, spent the time giving them traits and writing about the anatomy and then everyone decided that these personal creations were fair game for everyone. Hell I'd be pissed if I was Lincard1000, he worked for years carefully writing about his creature's histories, planet, anatomy, and cultures, carefully breathing life into them, and then people used his species for fursonas without asking him and now there's all this dick-art of his creations spamming up.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm okay with some hybrids. Sometimes they end up pretty cool (instead of WOLF + STRIPES = NEW SPECIES AMIRITE). I especially like chimeric hybrids, like classic goat + lion + snake, or just a lot of hoofed mammal combinations in general.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2011)

ordinary is the new extraordinary


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe because alot of people like dogs and foxes so when they become furries they will most likely choose that animal because of a childhood thing but that just my opinion I'm very new I would choose a bear


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 10, 2011)

in truth everything cant be original forever, just do what you want to do...just dont think you should be treated special is what aggravates most folks


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2011)

As the only Puppeteer furry in existence I win this thread.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 10, 2011)

Gryphoneer said:


> As the only Puppeteer furry in existence I win this thread.


Sorry but no, you're not a special snowflake. I assure you that there are others who have a puppeteer character.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 10, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I don't know what the hell an Ayrshire Calf is. So I can't appreciate you.


http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/Ayrshire-cattle-heritage-livestock-zeylaf.aspx
That.  :V
Edit: Heckler, every time I see your avi, I'm reminded of that movie "The Fox and the Hound", and then I get a little sad inside, because I love that movie and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sorry but no, you're not a special snowflake. I assure you that there are others who have a puppeteer character.


I had one, but I've had every character in existence so it's not a surprise.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sorry but no, you're not a special snowflake. I assure you that there are others who have a puppeteer character.


How about Scramblers?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2011)

You should stop trying so hard.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 10, 2011)

I guaran-fucking-tee you that fursonas are like a twisted version of Rule 34 (meaning if it exists, someone has used it as their sona species).  Even Robot Unicorn from the Adult Swim game, which is actually one of my characters.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> You should stop trying so hard.


Says the guy who tried 'em all.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2011)

Gryphoneer said:


> Says the guy who tried 'em all.


I don't think you realize that being ~unique~ to a stupid degree does not get you any sort of points. I also don't know if you realized I _tried _but did not _keep _them all, or that I only went with what interested me at the time. (My puppeteer character came about when I was slightly obsessed with Black Butler, for example.)

I also only have three characters now. None of which are exceptionally unique. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 10, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> I don't think you realize that being ~unique~ to a stupid degree does not get you any sort of points. I also don't know if you realized I _tried _but did not _keep _them all, or that I only went with what interested me at the time. (My puppeteer character came about when I was slightly obsessed with *Black Butler*, for example.)
> 
> I also only have three characters now. None of which are exceptionally unique. And I'm okay with that.


You have inspired me.  I should create a creepy mortician character.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> You have inspired me.  I should create a creepy mortician character.


give it impossibly long fingernails and a really creepy laugh


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> I don't think you realize that being ~unique~ to a stupid degree does not get you any sort of points.


And I think you don't realize that I don't take this whole stuff very seriously.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 10, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> give it impossibly long fingernails and a really creepy laugh


Now for the animal-body-thing...  *ponder*


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 10, 2011)

Why be original? People should stop being another hipster who wants to be an "individual" or "unique" and just join the other groups in existence. Make things easy on yourself. 

People who try and avoid being put in labels while at the same time, putting themselves under another label, get's to me at times.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 10, 2011)

I've always wondered whether the whole "hipster" thing is an actual group of people

or just the rationalizations of the unartistic, in response to the finer tastes of the artistic

"These people don't like beiber, they like this group I've never heard of. Because I cannot accept the idea that someone's tastes can be different, I will rationalize some other reason for them to like this band that isn't popular"

That is my hypothesis on this hipster thing and that is what I'm sticking with


----------



## Brotherwolven (Sep 11, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> Baaaaaaaah
> 
> being a wolf makes you a sheep...
> 
> Baaaaaaaah



Now that's funny!

I say run with the pack!  Be a canine!


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 11, 2011)

If you choose a well used species but put effort into making your character diffrent from just a generic member of that species, or even just making a very intricate back story with lots of infomation, you are much more original then someone who has just choosen a species no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2011)

^That. Like when people make fox characters that are cross, platinum, or silver foxes. That is just awesome, haha.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> If you choose a well used species but put effort into making your character diffrent from just a generic member of that species, or even just making a very intricate back story with lots of infomation, you are much more original then someone who has just choosen a species no one has ever heard of.


What if my character has no backstory and is just a goofy internet avatar does that mean I am an evil unoriginal person since it's a fox? :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What if my character has no backstory and is just a goofy internet avatar does that mean I am an evil unoriginal person since it's a fox? :V



Perhaps if you look at the dictionary definition of original. >.>
 If it doesn't bother you it doesn't matter though. And with the explination I said in my earlier post I said a generic fox would have the same generic/orginality qualities as someone who choose a generic animal no one has ever heard of. Although I think I am mixing up originality with uniqueness now. :I


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 11, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Although I think I am mixing up originality with uniqueness now. :I



p. much the same property

and who the fuck said unoriginality was evil


----------



## William (Sep 11, 2011)

Just be what you like. If you like generic fag foxes, then go for it. It's all you man. It's all you.


----------



## Nyaongssi (Sep 11, 2011)

It's unoriginal to begin with, if you think that the species for a character is so important that you're basing the entire design off of an animal photo off the Internet.

That's not too different from taking an existing character and adding stuff on it.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> ^That. Like when people make fox characters that are cross, platinum, or silver foxes. That is just awesome, haha.



I feel very special now. :3 Moonfall is a silver fox with peculiar (almost cross fox like, now that i think of it) markings.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 12, 2011)

As long as you are not a husky, you should be okay as a mutt.


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty much any animal is 'unoriginal' unless you make some hybrid.  But the most common ones that I have personally seen (in this order) are: wolves, foxes, dogs (mostly huskies), cats.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 12, 2011)

Who gives a shit. I found out about furries through loving wolves, foxes, huskies, and German shepherds. I don't care if they're unoriginal. I've been a wolf since before I found out about furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I feel very special now. :3 Moonfall is a silver fox with peculiar (almost cross fox like, now that i think of it) markings.


Hnngghhh cross foxes

My second longest-lasting character was a cross fox, haha.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 12, 2011)

I love cross foxes- I want to get a nice cross fox pelt to mount, but uh.. no money. I have a silver, a burgundy, and a red, though. They're soft mounted for maximum hugs.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2011)

Jelly. I have a sunglow tail, cross tail, a normal tail and a platinum tail, but what I really want is a full cross fox pelt to hang on my wall.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 12, 2011)

The pelt I am truly lusting after is a silver platinum with feet. Of course to mount.  My silver fox is almost pitch black. He has almost no silvering at all, and the fur is incredibly thick and soft. His tail tip and feet are missing though and the pelt had a billion holes in it that I had to fix- he's so much fun to snuggle now though! I'm going to un-mount my red fox, who is a very lovely female, and re-mount her as a traditional. She was my first attempt... anduhno. Bad turnout was bad. My second try was even worse, thanks to a terrible pelt with no ears and a tiny head. It looks like a cracked out weasel. Third try wasn't too terrible, the fox looks like a fox, but he does look like an arctic who's black. He's my favorite and I'm glad of it- I wasn't using hide paste. I had permanent leather glue. So this one's stuck how he is, unless I get some donor feet for him and a new tail tip, and then un-stuff his body and re-mount it onto a traditional form with his head glued on the front. XD

My uncle said this year, when he goes coyote hunting, that I get to skin and keep one of the pelts. He has over thirty but none with feet. I'm going to traditional mount that mofo and it will be awesome.


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 12, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I love cross foxes- I want to get a nice cross fox pelt to mount, but uh.. no money. I have a silver, a burgundy, and a red, though. They're soft mounted for maximum hugs.


 You do know they domestically breed foxes now, right?...Im sorry. Nothing against you. It just disturbs me when people have dead animals.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> You do know they domestically breed foxes now, right?...Im sorry. Nothing against you. It just disturbs me when people have dead animals.


Might wanna stay out of my room then. Squirrel heart necklace awww yuhh. |3

And why should I (or anyone else) care more about a domestic animal than a wild one? :1


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 13, 2011)

What kind of furry hangs a dead member of their fursona species on their wall. :I
Why not make a poster of your fursona from an enlarged commission image or something? :C


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2011)

I like taxidermy. I also like furry. 

None of the pelts or items I buy are killed specifically to be used in taxidermy. It doesn't have anything to do with "my fursona" or furry at all. It's just something I have an interest in.

Can we move back to the original topic to avoid the shitfest?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2011)

Meh I dun really get why this fandom gravitates towards foxes. Dogs I get but seriously have half of you damn furries ever even seen a fox?


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 13, 2011)

> And those few i-really-wish-i-was-a-raver,so-lets-make-my-wolf-a-raver people



 ^ Nabbed from the first page!

Meanwhile, DJWolf20349 has never BEEN to a rave. He just jams out to VA's Top 100 Techno on his desktop speakers and plays with glowsticks in his basement with 4 of his friends.

P.S: VA's Top 100 Techno is more so comprised of Hardcore and Trance tunes.

DnB smd - Junglisim good for your soul!
BOH BOH BOH!

----------------
MOVING ON!
----------------

I will say that 1/3rd of our candids are out there for the social value and literal context that are attributed with canine species. I think some of the folks from this strain come at it with the psychology that they need to compensate in their mind for a lack of social standing (most of us go through adolesence sitting at the nerd table) by painting them selves as what a majority of society sees as a majestic animal.

One 1/3rd I would say choose so because it is the most sexually appealing form to them. Its the ever-going troupe of "wolf doms" and "foxy twinks" that is like...EVERYWHERE. *said the Raverfox*

The other 1/3rd choose out of the genuine reflection of their own personality. Raverfox is a deamon/fox hybrid thingamajig because I'm a dastardly and schemeing individual. I like to think of myself as an adorable devil, cooing at your scritches whilst I proceed to raid thy fridge whilst you are unawares. >:3

THAT BEING SAID

I've pal'ed around with some premium grade wolves, foxes, and hounds so I don't discriminate. I just get a lots of friends confused with each other coz...

YALL LOOK THE SAME.

<3


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 13, 2011)

I just don't like the thought of hunting for animals for their skins.  :/  There's a lot of realistic fake fur that you could use to hang on your wall.  If you're actually eating the animal, or it was sick and needed to be put down that's different.  



Fenrari said:


> Meh I dun really get why this fandom gravitates towards foxes. Dogs I get but seriously have half of you damn furries ever even seen a fox?



Like an actual real live fox?  I have.  There's a lot that live around me.  They eat out of the trashcans.  Coyotes and mountain lions and bobcats and all that good stuff live near here.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2011)

meowtacles said:


> I just don't like the thought of hunting for animals for their skins.  :/  There's a lot of realistic fake fur that you could use to hang on your wall.  If you're actually eating the animal, or it was sick and needed to be put down that's different.





Gavrill said:


> None of the pelts or items I buy are killed specifically to be used in taxidermy.


Can we move along? I am aware not everyone likes hunting, furs, eating meat, or things along those lines. I do. A lot of people do. Okay. Let's keep moving.

I've seen some pretty unique dog characters in the fandom, but they're hard to find. Usually it's just German Shepherds, huskies, doberman...there's not a lot of variety. But I've seen people with Chinese crested fursonas, and some other little-known dogs. Those are pretty cool.


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a chinese crested fursona for a little while.  That was my only dog besides this mutt that I had for a few days.  Just fun to be different sometimes.  Mostly I like it to be a cat.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Can we move along? I am aware not everyone likes hunting, furs, eating meat, or things along those lines. I do. A lot of people do. Okay. Let's keep moving.




True words never spoken.



> I've seen some pretty unique dog characters in the fandom, but they're hard to find. Usually it's just German Shepherds, huskies, doberman...there's not a lot of variety. But I've seen people with Chinese crested fursonas, and some other little-known dogs. Those are pretty cool.



It also depends on the color variation, what kinds of markings, and other things. Granted my character(s) may not be original in the way of species, but I like them dammit. >:V



djraverfox said:


> I will say that 1/3rd of our candids are out there for the social value and literal context that are attributed with canine species. I think some of the folks from this strain come at it with the psychology that they need to compensate in their mind for a lack of social standing (most of us go through adolesence sitting at the nerd table) by painting them selves as what a majority of society sees as a majestic animal.
> 
> One 1/3rd I would say choose so because it is the most sexually appealing form to them. Its the ever-going troupe of "wolf doms" and "foxy twinks" that is like...EVERYWHERE. *said the Raverfox*
> 
> ...



That's the whole genral consensus when people create a character. It is either something they want be or something thats already there and they want to bring out that personality more. Those that wish to be their character more for the sake of being cool or looking cool outside of the net, they buy a fursuit.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually would like a pet fox at some point in my life. :3 I have touched a fox, also (that was living.). For some reason a wild fox decided I was really cool and walked up to lick my hand. Then someone came outside and she left. :/

LOL raversonas always make me laugh.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 14, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I actually would like a pet fox at some point in my life. :3 I have touched a fox, also (that was living.). For some reason a wild fox decided I was really cool and walked up to lick my hand. Then someone came outside and she left. :/



A fox tried to eat my hand once. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> A fox tried to eat my hand once. It was pretty neat.



Rabies much?


----------



## Lunar (Sep 14, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I actually would like a pet fox at some point in my life. :3


Aren't they illegal...?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Rabies much?



Nah, it was in a zoo. I put my hand too close to the fence.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 14, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Aren't they illegal...?



Only in some places, other places you sometimes need a permit. Look up "red fox pet" in YouTube and there are lots of videos of people with them.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 14, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Only in some places, other places you sometimes need a permit. Look up "red fox pet" in YouTube and there are lots of videos of people with them.


I wonder if I could have a pet bear.  Or a pet goat.  Like a doggy, but with horns, hooves, and it baaa's instead of woof's.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 14, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just as unoriginal like mixing species



Just like Galecomas and Tetragalains. Too heavily sergal based :V

I don't deny sergals being somewhat unoriginal but at least I did not roleplay as Rain Silves or another named character owned by Trancy Mick.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It also depends on the color variation, what kinds of markings, and other things. Granted my character(s) may not be original in the way of species, but I like them dammit. >:V


Does anyone ever mistake your character for a fox? I love maned wolves but that seems to happen pretty often.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 14, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Does anyone ever mistake your character for a fox? I love maned wolves but that seems to happen pretty often.


You mean zeke isn't a fox?



:V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

>:[


----------

